# Help with Printing Smoke/Ghost Effect



## Nocturne Threads (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey guys, I have this image (attached) and was wondering what would be the best way, if at all possible, to get the same effect for the smoke on my shirt. What process of editing would I have to do to make it turn out like this?










Thanks!

Mark
Nocturne Threads


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd probably try that with index separations, easier on a white shirt but not impossible with darks.


----------



## Nocturne Threads (Apr 25, 2009)

PositiveDave said:


> I'd probably try that with index separations, easier on a white shirt but not impossible with darks.


Thanks Dave. Is this what you mean about index separations? And is that a halfway decent tutorial or is there a better way?

Thanks!


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I like these guys Index Separation Method for Screen Printing but the answer is yes, that's a reasonable way of doing it.


----------



## Nocturne Threads (Apr 25, 2009)

PositiveDave said:


> I like these guys Index Separation Method for Screen Printing but the answer is yes, that's a reasonable way of doing it.


Thank you much.


----------



## Yo' Daddy (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey,

I'd use halftones indefinetly. Halftones are usually better for producing soft gradients that index printing. It'd be a 5 color print.

Good luck to you,
Roofus


----------

